

Ask HN: What's the max request rate before being banned on HN - ronnier

I've developed an API for HN http://api.ihackernews.com.  I need to throttle requests to news.ycombinator.com to a level that doesn't hurt HN or result in the banning of ihackernews.  Do you know the rate?
======
pg
There's not a simple answer, because there are multiple limits, but if you
poll once every 30 sec you should be ok.

~~~
ronnier
Thanks, I'll need to lower my rate limiter.

------
jacquesm
Cache your data and hit google instead of HN. That's the best way to solve
this. Google can handle the traffic with considerable ease, HN is only one
server that has a lot better things to do than to serve up multitudes of
automated requests.

Btw, I like your API idea, it would be neat if HN had an 'official' one.

PG is quite responsive in email, maybe you could ask him directly about the
maximum rate? I believe the search.yc guys do it once every 15 minutes or so.

------
DanielRibeiro
Now this is great! I've requested such api, and so have many others, a few
months ago. It somehow needs more publicity...

